# Is a 50 watt heater too much for a 2 gallon tank?



## learis (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a 2 gallon tank for a betta and every preset heater I've tried has not heated it to the specified 78 degrees it said it would. So then I used one of my adjustable 50 watt heaters to set it to the right temperature, but I'm wondering if this is too much wattage for the tank size? Is there any problem with this or is it fine?


----------



## Pinkieswear (Feb 20, 2015)

Pretty sure if you keep a close eye on it, it should work. You might have to adjust it down if anything. I have a non adjustable 100w in a 5 gal and it doesn't get above 76. Waiting for my 50w hydor so I can bump up the temp.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

As long as the thermostat is functioning well it SHOULDN'T be an issue... But you'd be much better off with a 25w heater. It's a high wattage for that small of a tank and if the thermostat was to fail the fish would likely be overheated to the point of death.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

That is considered to be too much I'd be afraid of an overheat. There are conditions to consider when choosing your heater

I like this article:
http://www.firsttankguide.net/hea Iter-setting.php

This has some good info too

http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/heating/a/heatersizeguide.htm


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

It depends where you live. Its gets very cold in my apartment in the winter so I have 50watt heaters in 2.5 gallon tanks. I haven't had any issues.


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

When looking at 50watts it can be used UP TO 12 gallon tank (typically) so a 2 gallon tank is ok. But an issue to consider is size. I know with my heater they recommend a correct heater "position". For example Cobalt states:

Minimum water level- Top of the bezel.
-For 25, 50, 75watt 5.5″ from bottom of the heater.

I don't why, but I'm sure they have a reason the manufaucturer of my heater says this, and I know I couldn't do that in a 2 gallon tank. Something has to give when using something big in a 2 gallon tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A lot of people use those adjustable Hydor 25W in smaller tanks and say they're perfect.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I used 25 watts in and 2 gallon and three gallon. One is a Hydor but I have not found them to be reliable. However, I've yet to find a reliable heater anyway. They have cheap ones on ebay for about $7.00-$9.00 no less reliable than the Hydors are. They are easier to take apart and clean. I got mine from the seller lotuspond2010 most still work. None have overheated like the Hydors. I'd rather have colder and alive betta than one that overheated and died. However, I suppose if you live in an area that is really cold year round maybe you do need that wattage. I live in a 4 season area and I usually have to adjust my heaters during the summer.


----------

